# Selling Car



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

I need to sell my car privately, as I've now got a company car.
Just wondering if others have had any experience at selling cars privately and what they found.

I'm thinking of putting it on the auto trader website and in their magazine and the local paper.


----------



## bugs (12 Jul 2008)

I had most success using Auto Trader.


----------



## durtydurty (13 Jul 2008)

Autotrader is best by far, make sure you put No canvessors in your add and ignore people that phone you saying they have someone interested in your car but need a fee first. 

What type of car etc are you selling if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Superman (13 Jul 2008)

durtydurty said:
			
		

> Autotrader is best by far, make sure you put No canvessors in your add and ignore people that phone you saying they have someone interested in your car but need a fee first.
> 
> What type of car etc are you selling if you dont mind me asking?



Was reading the autotrader last night and I do remember one of my mates being hassled by those people.

Its an '02 Citroen Saxo 1.1 Desire 3dr Silver with 51,000 miles on the clock. It's in good condition and so was surprised with the guide price of the car.


----------

